# Concordância Nominal e Verbal - Algumas dúvidas.



## prankstare

Olá,

Não sei se é permitido, mas gostaria de fazer uma pergunta em relação as regras gramáticais da língua portuguesa aqui no WR pois em todos os outros fóruns específicos dessa língua ninguém me responde.

Complete:

A) _________ André e Gabriel (extraordinário)
B) _________ Luana e Karina (extraordinário)
C) _________ Mariana e Alex (extraordinário)

D) Muito ________ a aurora e o crepúsculo (belo)

PS: Um rapaz disse que seria "muito belo" a resposta da D), mas a regra não seria que todo adjetivo anteposto concordaria com o substântivo mais próximo? Ou seja, a resposta correta não deveria ser "muito belA", pois "aurora" é substantivo feminino?


----------



## Outsider

Eu usaria o plural em todos os casos...


----------



## prankstare

Outsider said:


> Eu usaria o plural em todos os casos...



E quanto ao gênero?

E outra coisa: acho que se no exemplo D), se usar no plural estaria incorreto pois até onde eu saiba adjetivo anteposto concorda apenas com o mais próximo, mesmo se referindo a mais de um sujeito.

O que acham?


----------



## Macunaíma

A) Extraordinários André e Gabriel.
B) Extraordinárias Luana e Carina.
C) Extraordinários Mariana e Alex.
D) Muito bela a aurora e o crepúsculo.

Assim é como eu prefiro, mas a regra quanto à concordância é bastante flexível quando há dois substantivos no singular de gêneros diferentes e permite variações com efeitos ligeiramente diferentes entre si. Acho que a norma deixa espaço para uma escolha estilística.


----------



## Outsider

Concordo com o Macunaíma excepto quanto à última frase. Acho perfeitamente natural dizer "Muito belos a autora e o crepúsculo". (Enfim, em linguagem poética, ao menos.)


----------



## Vanda

Out está certo no uso de _muito belos_. Lembrem-se que muito aqui neste contexto é um advérbio modificando o adjetivo belo, portanto é invariável.


----------



## prankstare

Obrigado Macunaíma e todos!!! 

Outra perguntinha sobre concordância nominal:

E) O poeta cantava a sublimidade do ______ conjugal e filial (amor)
F) Mãe e filha viajavam ______ (calado)

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Acho que isto aqui vai ajudar:
O principal tá todo lá.


----------



## Macunaíma

> 2. *Um adjetivo anteposto a vários substantivos*
> 
> A concordância se dará com o substantivo mais próximo.
> 
> Exemplo: Tiveste má idéia e pensamento.
> 
> Velhos livros e revistas estavam empilhados na prateleira.
> 
> Muito bela a aurora e o crepúsculo.  D)


 
Esse é um trecho do link da Vanda. Mas a gramática que eu tenho em casa diz que essa é uma recomendação, e não uma regra.


----------



## prankstare

Valeu Vanda pelo link! Só que eu já li várias teorias mas quero ir pra prática, e dessa vez a prática me enroscou legal.

E) O poeta cantava a sublimidade do ______ conjugal e filial (amor)

R: a professora diz que a resposta disso é "*dos amores*", só que eu acho que seria apenas "*do amor*", pois a regra diz que adjetivo anteposta a 2 substântivos sempre concorda com o mais próximo, em pessoa e número. Então por que no plural?


----------



## Outsider

Se levar em conta nenhumas regras, a mim parece-me bem "o amor conjugal e filial"...

"Os amores conjugal e filial" também me parece correcto, mas um pouco artificial.


----------



## Vanda

Lembre-se Prank, que muitas delas (frases) permitem as duas concordâncias.


----------



## corcovado

Obrigado pelo link, Vanda, mas não achei exemplos de concordância com "ou" em vez de "e".  Tenho que traduzir "email or password incorrect".  Meu instinto me dita "email ou senha errado" (acordo masculino singular), mas fico com a dúvida: ao lançar a busca no Google, são sá 9 resultados com essa ortofrafia, enquanto que "email ou senha erradoS" (com "s") dá 34 resultados.  Será que as duas concordâncias são aceitas também neste caso?


----------



## anaczz

Se for no singular, tem de ser no feminino:
email ou senha errada (concordando em gênero e número com o substantivo mais próximo).
Prefiro:
email ou senha errados/inválidos


----------



## corcovado

Obrigado Ana.  Vou confiar.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Acho que isto aqui vai ajudar:
> O principal tá todo lá.


Falar em concordância, a regra geral do artigo da Vanda diz : _O artigo, o pronome, o adjetivo e o numeral devem concordar em gênero (masculino/feminino) e número (singular/plural) com o substantivo a que se refere_.

Não teria de ser _... a que se *referem*_ (o artigo, o pronome, o adjetivo e o numeral mencionados anteriormente)?


----------



## anaczz

Sim, mesmo porque o primeiro verbo está no plural (devem). Caso contrário, até podíamos "dar uma desculpa" e dizer que está implícito "cada um deles".


----------



## gvergara

Pergunto-me se talvez não estiver implícita a ideia de "_... com o substantivo a que *o conjunto de determinantes *_(_mencionados anteriormente_)_ se refere_? Será que é iso?


----------



## J Schmidt

Eu particularmente acho que deveria ser "a que se referem" mesmo. "Com o substantivo a que se *referem*" = "Com o substantivo ao qual *estão* se referindo".
Concordo com anaczz, poderia ser "Com o substantivo a que cada um deles se refere", mas creio que para que isso acontecesse, o autor deveria deixar explícita a expressão "cada um deles". Você provavelmente encontrará erros ortográficos em artigos que tentam explicar gramática, pois é, isso acontece (não estou dizendo que esse seja o caso, mas já vi em outros quando vou tirar algumas dúvidas). Errar é humano, mas é meio complicado um site que tenta explicar a gramática correta, estar com erros de concordância, não é?


----------

